# Stuffed green & red peppers



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

5 big peppers cut in half length wise. ( 10 halves)
stuffed with 1 pound chopped meat,
1 cup cooked rice, chopped onion and
Fresh parsley, salt, pepper,...

put into a generous bed 
of marinara sauce and spoon more sauce on top...
Cooked in pressure cooker...cook about 20 minutes in pressure
cooker after it builds up steam. 

Serve on top of a bit of your favorite pasta.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Got a question on that Joann. Can you taste the bell pepper? The reason I ask is growing up I was fed stuffed bell peppers from time to time and after marriage my wife made pasta sauce with bell peppers. All that is good but in both I found the bell pepper taste overpowering, the other ingredients were OK but the bells ruined it for me. Now I know there will be a little taste, hopefully not overpowering.

When I use bell peppers it is sparingly or in the cajun Trinity and I don't the overhelming taste.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Yes, you can taste the bell peppers ...I never put peppers in sauce for
Pasta...onions either...onions make the sauce ‘sweet’ and I don’t like it
sweet.
I used one large can of plum tomatoes and one large jar of prepared sauce...
for this stuffed pepper recipe...after the marinara sauce was cooked 
(I only cooked it about 15 minutes while I was stuffing the peppers)
I put aside about 2 cups for a pizza or whatever. 

This stuffed pepper recipe is very delicious...lots of sauce, it’s like
a stuffed pepper soup. I made 10 half peppers and have 5 left over...

Tomorrow I have a busy day, so leftovers are in order. :smile:


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Save me one, I'll be there soon.

I love them raw, washed, and sliced lengthwise.

Makes a great mid-afternoon snack.

MMM, guess now, I gotta go get me some.:vs_laugh:


ED


----------

